
From Pocket Computers to Palmtops: An Early History of Mobile Telecomputing - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/09/28/from-pocket-computers-to-palmtops-an-early-history-of-mobile-telecomputing/
======
abcdefabcdef456
No mention at all of Psion? Psion products predate winCE and their offerings
were technically superior -- eventually forming the basis of Nokia's feature
phones/early smartphones.

